

Book Notes: Founders at Work - cccsss
http://designsprints.com/founders-at-work-book-notes/

======
grey-area
The Steve Wozniak interview is just incredible:

 _I couldn 't really afford to buy the pieces I needed. I couldn't buy a
teletype, so I had to design my own terminal. The only thing that was free
(because I had no money) was a home TV to see characters on. I got a keyboard
for $60, which was amazingly low priced then. That was the most expensive
thing to getting my terminal built. Then it was just a matter of designing
logic to put dots on a TV screen that add up to the letters of the alphabet
and spell out what's coming from another computer far away. The keyboard types
the data to the computer far away, and I built a modem for that. So now I had
a TV terminal. This is while I'm working at Hewlett-Packard. I'm just doing
these things on the side for fun in my apartment in Cupertino._

[http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-
wozniak.html](http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html)

------
henrik_w
"I highlighted a ton of things".

I haven't read Founders at Work, but I really enjoyed Coders at Work by Peter
Seibel in the same series. I had the same feeling with that book - I scribbled
down a lot of notes on interesting things to follow up on. My conclusion (from
my review on Amazon[1]):

If you are seriously interested in programming, this is definitely one of the
books you should read. Highly recommended.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R2OV0TG7MJGXGL/](http://www.amazon.com/review/R2OV0TG7MJGXGL/)

~~~
leonroy
Thanks Henrik! Great review, convinced me to buy a copy of the book.

~~~
henrik_w
:-)

